# Xsplit Streamen - Upload Probleme



## Alenaa (31. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich wollte heute etwas Wow streamen.
Leider bekomme ich nicht mehr als 100 Kbps mit Xsplit übertragen obwohl ich eine VDSL 25 Leitung habe.
Hab bei mehreren Speedtest immer an die 4Mbs+ Upload. Xsplit überträgt jedoch nur 100 Kbps. Ist das normal bzw
woran kann das liegen ?

mfg


----------



## Chronor (31. Januar 2012)

Alenaa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wollte heute etwas Wow streamen.
> Leider bekomme ich nicht mehr als 100 Kbps mit Xsplit übertragen obwohl ich eine VDSL 25 Leitung habe.
> ...



Hast du während dem Streamen irgendwas gemacht? Also hochgeladen, runtergeladen,...? 

Und wie schauts beim Streamen mit dem Ping in WoW aus? Laggt nur der Stream oder auch dein PC?


----------



## Alenaa (31. Januar 2012)

Nein ich hab nix wärenddessen gemacht.

Ping ist 20 ms und PC laggt auch nicht.
Mit Xfire kann ich z.B ohne Probleme streamen, nur nicht mit Xsplit.


----------



## mristau (31. Januar 2012)

Klingt nach ner falschen Konfiguration vom XSplit

Geh mal im Hauptfenster auf "Tools" und "General Settings"
Danach dann auf den Tab "Channels". Bei deinem Channel auf "Edit" und am besten mal nen Screen von dem Einstellungsfenster schicken.


----------



## Chronor (31. Januar 2012)

mristau schrieb:


> Klingt nach ner falschen Konfiguration vom XSplit
> 
> Geh mal im Hauptfenster auf "Tools" und "General Settings"
> Danach dann auf den Tab "Channels". Bei deinem Channel auf "Edit" und am besten mal nen Screen von dem Einstellungsfenster schicken.



Würde ich auch mal machen, kann sein dass da irgendwas blöd eingestellt ist und deshalb laggt.


----------



## Alenaa (31. Januar 2012)

Xsplit
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/825/unbenanntkek.png/

Bzw hier noch Speedtest http://www.speedtest.net/result/1742658143.png


----------



## mristau (31. Januar 2012)

Also auf jedenfall bei 4MBit die du UpStream hast, könntest du bei "VBV Max Bitrate (kbps)" auch mehr einstellen, 4000 wäre max für die Leitung, ich würde aber nur empfehlen max 2500 einzustellen und dann bei VBV Buffer (kbit) auf 5000, also das Doppelte. (Doppelter Buffer hab ich mal gelesen, obs optimal ist, weiß ich aber nicht 100%ig).
Bei max Bitrate musst auf jedenfall deine Audio Bitrate platz lassen, aber besser auch noch mehr


----------



## Alenaa (31. Januar 2012)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/59/xsplit.png/

Sieht genau gleich wie voher aus. Schwankt zwischen 60 - 120 Kbps egal welche Einstellung ich wähle.


----------



## Alenaa (31. Januar 2012)

Wäre über jeden Lösungsvorschlag erfreut^^
Hab bis jetz im Internet noch nix gefunden.

Ist halt schon bisschen komisch das man mit troz 4Mbs nur 100 Kbps übertragen kann.


----------



## mristau (31. Januar 2012)

In welcher Auflösung möchtest du denn streamen, was ist da eingestellt?
Evtl ist auch garnicht mehr an Daten da, dass es so niedrig bleibt.

Ich hab leider nur 600kBit Upstream, daher hab ich da nie groß mit streamen angefangen ^^

Du könntest mal probieren in den "Local Recording" Channel zu streamen, was dann bei Bitrate dran steht.
Edit: Kannst lassen, da steht die Bitrate dann net dran ^^


----------



## Alenaa (31. Januar 2012)

1280x 720 (16:9)


----------



## Alenaa (31. Januar 2012)

So habs jetzt nochmal getestet und es funktioniert, jedoch etwas eingeschränkt. Wenn ich WOW spiele steigts nach ein paar Minuten bis auf ca 3000+ Kbps, dass Problem ist jedoch wenn ich z.B. zurück auf Desktop wieder wechsel, drosselt es wieder auf 100 Kbps runter und es kommt wieder Minecraft Grafik.
Kann man dies irgednwie verhindern ?


----------



## Tilhor (31. Januar 2012)

Meistens nicht, nein... Außer man kann das irgendwie mit ner Option feststellen.
Dafür brauchst du aber das kostenpflichtige Xsplit... Dann kann man auch Fullscreen-Anwendungen streamen.


----------



## mristau (31. Januar 2012)

Dann ist das nur ganz normal, dass es runtergeht.

Sehr vereinfacht ist der Video-Codec ja so, dass jedes Bild über Änderungen im vorherigen berechnet wird, d.h. ohne Änderung geht die Bitrate runter, bis auf etwa die Größe von 1 Bild Datei, weil ja quasi dann die Änderungen nur noch dein Mauszeiger wäre, wenn der net eh deaktiviert ist.
Es wird beim Video encoden nur alle paar Bilder, weiß nicht genau wieviele, ein komplett neues Bild berechnet, alles andere sind Differenzbilder.

Wenn dann wieder größere Änderungen kommen, kanns vorkommen, dass der Codec erst noch etwas braucht, bis wieder gute Qualität kommt.

Ansonsten hat XSplit bei manchen Spielen Probleme mit nem Vollbild Modus, dass man dort mit Fenster arbeiten sollte.


----------

